# fastest 4th gen maxima ?



## mgp141 (Apr 15, 2004)

im wondering what the fastest 4th gen maxima is people know of and what it runs 1/4 mile and o-60, and what mods its got to do that,

also if anyone has any ideas of what a stock 99 se will run?

i raced my budies 2003 mustang GT with a chip and full intake and my maxima is stock n i did not bad at all. ( i have a 99 se stock, hes got the rear wheel advantage) but yea if u can answer these questions thanks alot
peace


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.fastmaxima.com/
...all the info you need.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Check out www.ceasarschariot.com. Great place for Maxima's and racing. :cheers:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

oh and a stock 99... will run... if you are a good driver.. around a 15.5. notice i said _around_ It depends on vehicle condition, driver experience... etc.. to much to list... but yes the 4th gen max's do have some balls. A well modded 4th can drop into the 14's easy


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

paul is left off the list on fastmaxima....on street tires with the V1 blower he got a 12.9x


----------



## ecowheeler (Aug 20, 2004)

*quarter mile et*

I ran a 15.2 in a friend's 98 Maxima at New York International Raceway Park in Leicester, New York. The car has a cold air intake(not sure who made it, though).


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

fastest that i have heard is : 11.912 @ 117 mph

also look over this timeslip database:
http://www.forums.maximaracing.org/timeslips.php


----------

